# New VHD Vaccine?



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

In my local paper one of the vets is advertising saying there is a new VHD vaccine out. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

not heard anything, will keep an eye/ear out for it.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as far as i know there have only ever been 3 VHD vaccines and only 2 are available today no new ones added as far as i know

cylap is best avoided as many rabbits have adverse reactions

lapinject which is the preferred vaccine by most people and is safer then cylap

and finally 
cunical which was withdrawn from the UK over 10 years ago


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm well it deffinetly says 'Attention Rabbit Owners' then the bit about it being a new vaccine out. Might be worse a phone call to nosey


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it could be that your vets have just started using the lappinject? most vets use cylap as its cheeper but will order lappinject in if you ask

thats if its their own newsletter, defiantly worth asking


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

I think you migh be referring to 'anivac vhd' possibly. Picked up a leaflet in the vets today. Mine have both been vaccinated with Lapin and were fine. Not sure what the difference is but someone on another forum wrote "Ok in response to the many recent VHD threads, and the fact there is a poll out regarding VHD Vaccs, Who is using the new VHD vaccine from Animalcare Anivac VHD. the difference is that its not in the mineral oil presentation so operator safety is not a concern and side effects (that often result from the mineral oil vehicle) are not an issue." Not quite sure what this means but someone else said their rabbits had a reaction to cylap and lapin so they wanted to try it. Hope this helps, think its best to ask they vet about it tho.


----------



## amy104 (Jan 14, 2011)

> I think you migh be referring to 'anivac vhd' possibly. Picked up a leaflet in the vets today. Mine have both been vaccinated with Lapin and were fine. Not sure what the difference is but someone on another forum wrote "Ok in response to the many recent VHD threads, and the fact there is a poll out regarding VHD Vaccs, Who is using the new VHD vaccine from Animalcare Anivac VHD. the difference is that its not in the mineral oil presentation so operator safety is not a concern and side effects (that often result from the mineral oil vehicle) are not an issue." Not quite sure what this means but someone else said their rabbits had a reaction to cylap and lapin so they wanted to try it. Hope this helps, think its best to ask they vet about it tho.


This is correct.

Mineral Oil means the other two vaccines are also potential dangerous to the person administering it if they were to accidental inject themselves.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

A rabbit I'm considering addopting has just had his cylap injection he got a nasty scap about an inch across from it as a pure breed I'm not sure if his coat will come back the same colour/shame. my vets always use lapinect. I am going to make a big point to thee useless vets about this it's so easily preventable I want to do a bit more reading before tho


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

It is Anivac. As well as containing no mineral oil, the bottles are all single doses which for practices who may not vaccinate a lot of bunnies, will be beneficial for them and reduce waste. The mineral oil bit is most important though as this can cause particular harm if accidentally self injected.


----------

